# Συναγερμός για εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη



## SMED (Jul 28, 2012)

Συνάδελφοι, μάθαμε ότι οι εργαζόμενοι στις εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη εξακολουθούν να είναι απλήρωτοι (6 μήνες), ενώ τους έχει επιβληθεί η εκ περιτροπής εργασία (4ήμερο). Πολλοί συνεργάτες είναι επίσης απλήρωτοι ή έχουν στα χέρια τους μεταχρονολογημένες ή/και ακάλυπτες επιταγές. Τέσσερις εργαζόμενοι έχουν προχωρήσει από τα μέσα Μαΐου σε επίσχεση εργασίας, δεν υπήρξε κάποια λύση (η επιχείρηση προσκόμισε στην Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας κατασχετήρια για να δηλώσει αδυναμία πληρωμής) και η αγωγή τους εκδικάζεται τον Νοέμβριο. Επίσης υπάρχει η πληροφορία ότι αυτή τη βδομάδα δικαστικοί κλητήρες απευθύνθηκαν προσκομίζοντας δικαστικές αποφάσεις σε χονδρέμπορους με τους οποίους συνεργάζεται η εταιρεία, για να δεσμεύσουν τα έσοδα πωλήσεων οι τράπεζες. Θα θέλαμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες από συναδέλφους που συνεργάζονται και ίσως γνωρίζουν περισσότερα. Όσοι συνάδελφοι έχουν να λαμβάνουν μπορούν να κινηθούν απευθυνόμενοι στο σύλλογο (πιθανόν να ορίσουμε μια συνάντηση), για να δούμε τις δυνατότητες πίεσης και νομικής παρέμβασης (π.χ. δημοσιοποίηση του θέματος από το σύλλογο, διαταγή πληρωμής κτλ.)


----------



## SBE (Jul 28, 2012)

Είμαι σίγουρα εκτός θέματος, αλλά επειδή δεν ξέρω πώς δουλεύει το πράγμα στην Ελλάδα, όταν ο εργοδότης δεν έχει να πληρώσει, δεν γίνεται κάποια ενημέρωση στο προσωπικό προκαταβολικά; Πώς φτάνουν έξι μήνες απλήρωτοι; Γιατί μόνο τέσσερεις έλαβαν τα μέτρα τους; Οι υπόλοιποι γιατί συνεχίζουν να χαρίζουν την εργασία τους;


----------



## rogne (Jul 29, 2012)

SBE, εντός θέματος είσαι, απλώς εκτός Ελλάδας. 

Οι συνοπτικές απαντήσεις στα ερωτήματά σου είναι: 1) Όχι. 2) Έτσι. 3) Γιατί έτσι (και πάλι καλά που ήταν τέσσερις και όχι κανένας). 4) Γιατί έτσι (και πάλι καλά που είναι "οι υπόλοιποι" και όχι όλοι).

Εντός Ελλάδας, αν δουλεύεις ακόμα, "εσωτερικός" ή "εξωτερικός", η κατάσταση συνοψίζεται με μια έννοια σε αυτό που λέμε στα χωριά μας "all bets are off": δεν γίνεται τίποτα πια όπως υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να γίνεται, γιατί ούτε πρέπει πια να γίνεται οτιδήποτε κάπως, ούτε υποθέτει κανείς πια ότι πρέπει να γίνεται οτιδήποτε κάπως. Να σημειώσω ότι αυτό ισχύει για όλους, εργοδότες και εργαζόμενους, αν και προφανώς με διαφορετικό τρόπο, διαφορετικό στόχο και διαφορετικές συνέπειες για τους μεν και για τους δε, συνολικά ή/και κατά περίπτωση.

Από την άλλη, η ίδια κατάσταση συνοψίζεται και με μια άλλη έννοια στο πατροπαράδοτο "all bets are off" (1): λίγο να κινηθεί κάτι, κι αίφνης σαν να φαίνεται φως. Από αυτή την άποψη, το πρόβλημα εμπεριέχει και τη λύση του -- πράγμα που αλήθευε ανέκαθεν, μόνο που μάλλον χρειάζεται να το ανακαλύψουμε μόνοι μας ξανά απ' την αρχή, σαν να μην υπήρχε τίποτα πριν από εμάς. Γιατί τέτοιο ήταν το κουκούλωμα που είχαν φάει τα μυαλά μας και οι ζωές μας τόσα χρόνια...


----------

